# What have you made with your magic ball?



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a magic ball and I would like some ideas and tips on what to do with it. My first thought is an afghan. I would love to see some of your magic ball projects.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So far, I've only made a doll blanket. I found myself with a day or so left on one trip to Syria and only scraps to knit. So, I tied them all together and knitted a small blanket for the smallest daughter's doll. Her mother didn't understand that the short tails all over were deliberate!

My big magic ball is still growing. I suppose it's about time to knit it up. I began it when I first came across the Frugal Knitting Haus website. At the time, the pattern for the 'Inch-Worm' vest was free; I can't see it there anymore even paid. It's just a plain vest with the tails all on the outside and approximately an inch long each. My tails will be nearer a half-inch. The colours will be wild!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I made a child's pinafore with various leftover baby yarn. Sorry, no picture.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine is also a 'intend to' make magic ball. I've got loads of sock yarn ends and hope to some day get around to making miss-matched socks with them all.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Ooooh...I am so going to start one! Wonder how big it will get now that I am back into knitting and crocheting every day??!! I can see some crazy hats in the future. :lol:


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

Vignewood said:


> I have a magic ball and I would like some ideas and tips on what to do with it. My first thought is an afghan. I would love to see some of your magic ball projects.


Errm ... what is a 'magic ball' please?


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Teuchter said:


> Errm ... what is a 'magic ball' please?


From what I have gathered it is all leftovers wound onto one ball? Did I get it right? If so, I have some work to go do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Teuchter said:


> Errm ... what is a 'magic ball' please?


It's basically all those short ends that most yarn-players throw away - tied end to end in a plain overhand knot. When knitted up, the tails - however long you please - are left hanging on the surface of whatever it is you made. The vest I'm planning on making calls for a pound of worsted weight; I'm a big girl, so my magic ball is still growing until I think it's big enough. A magic ball is a way of loosing the guilty feelings from tossing short bits of yarn. Mine has as short as three inches, because any shorter I'm not able to tie both ends.  Some lengths are a few yards long. ALL are synthetic. I have a smaller ball growing even more slowly with non-synthetic yarns. I'm guessing it'll end up as a cat-bed. They're not fussy about partially felted parts of their beds.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's basically all those short ends that most yarn-players throw away - tied end to end in a plain overhand knot. When knitted up, the tails - however long you please - are left hanging on the surface of whatever it is you made. The vest I'm planning on making calls for a pound of worsted weight; I'm a big girl, so my magic ball is still growing until I think it's big enough. A magic ball is a way of loosing the guilty feelings from tossing short bits of yarn. Mine has as short as three inches, because any shorter I'm not able to tie both ends.  Some lengths are a few yards long. ALL are synthetic. I have a smaller ball growing even more slowly with non-synthetic yarns. I'm guessing it'll end up as a cat-bed. They're not fussy about partially felted parts of their beds.


 :thumbup: My friend sent me a bag of yarn she picked up at a garage sale and it had tons of tiny balls (maybe 5-10 yards a piece) I had no idea what to do with it until now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> :thumbup: My friend sent me a bag of yarn she picked up at a garage sale and it had tons of tiny balls (maybe 5-10 yards a piece) I had no idea what to do with it until now.


And if that little cutie in your avatar isn't exactly into knitting yet, I'll bet she'd get a blast out of tying all of them together!


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

What about using the russian join? Then there are no tails.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's basically all those short ends that most yarn-players throw away - tied end to end in a plain overhand knot. When knitted up, the tails - however long you please - are left hanging on the surface of whatever it is you made. The vest I'm planning on making calls for a pound of worsted weight; I'm a big girl, so my magic ball is still growing until I think it's big enough. A magic ball is a way of loosing the guilty feelings from tossing short bits of yarn. Mine has as short as three inches, because any shorter I'm not able to tie both ends.  Some lengths are a few yards long. ALL are synthetic. I have a smaller ball growing even more slowly with non-synthetic yarns. I'm guessing it'll end up as a cat-bed. They're not fussy about partially felted parts of their beds.


Jessica Jean I always learn so much from your posts. I have a magic ball that I started not too long ago but I didn't know you left the ties loose. How long have you been knitting and how do you come up with your knowledge so Quickly???


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I did an afghan with mine last fall; combined the 'ball' strand with a strand of a neutral beige and knit a basket weave pattern. It turned out quite nice and the recipient (a cancer patient) has enjoyed using it for several months now.

I have another ball in the making and when it's large enough will probably do another afghan.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aussie48 (Mar 26, 2014)

So you don't tie off the tails? Just leave them? Oh goodie a new project.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Aussie48 said:


> So you don't tie off the tails? Just leave them? Oh goodie a new project.


Just tie the end together and don't trim. I leave mine approximately an inch and a half long and let them hang out wherever they hit in the project.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is one thing I made for GD's car seat.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't know what a magic ball was until reading the comments. What a great idea.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's what I did with mine.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's very pretty Scott. Does it have a pattern name, or stitch name?


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I pair my magic ball yarn with a solid color and crochet blankets (mats) for the local pet shelter-I use two strands held together and an L hook.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Here is one thing I made for GD's car seat.


Scott, this is beautiful. I don't see any tails. How did you join the pieces?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Your blanket is very pretty with all the different colors. May I ask what pattern you used?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry my comment and question was for Scott above. Forgot to put that in my previous comment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

smoses said:


> What about using the Russian join? Then there are no tails.


But that defeats the whole idea! The Russian join takes up a few inches of yarn. If your bit of yarn is three inches long to start with ... Besides, 99% of my yarn scraps are acrylic; can't work Russian join with them anyway.



Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Here is one thing I made for GD's car seat.


It's a beautiful stash-buster blankie, but it doesn't qualify as 'Magic Ball'. A _true_ Magic Ball, in my opinion, has no fixed lengths between knots and no planned sequence of stitches. I do not hold with the cutting up of whole skeins into equal lengths and then attaching them to make an ersatz Magic Ball! I'm into rescuing short bits that would otherwise be trash.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

You learn something everyday on kp . Thanks for asking this question as it had baffled me when I first read it . Best start doing mine , something else to go on my to do list lol


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the idea, but not sure about the tail ends. Doesn't it end up looking slightly "scruffy". I suspect I shall be hiding all mine unless I can be convinced otherwise !Has anyone got a photo of an item made like this ?


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

That looks great and how the colors work ooh I've got to give this a go


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> I love the idea, but not sure about the tail ends. Doesn't it end up looking slightly "scruffy". I suspect I shall be hiding all mine unless I can be convinced otherwise !Has anyone got a photo of an item made like this ?


Just spotted the photo.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

i used mine to make a 10 stitch afghan, but I must admit, I did sew in the ends and I did use slightly more wool in each colour as I had several small balls of wool hanging around getting in the way. However, having seen the blanket with the ends showing, I don't think I shall bother to sew them in next time, as I really like that look.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

what a great idea for using up bits of left over yarn. I normally send them to our local hospice where they knit or crochet little flowers to make and sell so even though I don't make a magic ball, I do recycle in a way

Sheila


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Never heard of one. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone remember Nimchira? She introduced us to the Inch Hat. Same idea, no special pattern necessary. Just make a hat and leave the "inches". Kids (adults, too) like them. I cut my pieces about 18 inches so there would be lots of "inches". Hope you will try one. Maggie
Have to edit. Nimchira is still with us. Don't know why I miss her posts.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I love the idea, but not sure about the tail ends. Doesn't it end up looking slightly "scruffy". I suspect I shall be hiding all mine unless I can be convinced otherwise !Has anyone got a photo of an item made like this ?


Rather than scruffy why not "shabby chic"?


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with smoses, why not Russian joins? is there a reason for not doing it? Has anyone tried it and found the knots showed too much?


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I make them and give them to my friend who knits cat blankets for the humane society. Cats love the loose ends. Always have several on the go.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I trim the ends really short. Never thought of leaving the ends. I'll have to try that on a reversible scarf. I have made LOTS of hats on the Knifty Knitter loom for charity. I like to use a double strand so one of the strands is the magic knot and the other a solid color. They turn out cute. They are all different.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

what is a magic ball?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

The magic knot is a LOT quicker than the Russian join.


Twistle said:


> I agree with smoses, why not Russian joins? is there a reason for not doing it? Has anyone tried it and found the knots showed too much?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for explanation. I have been making these for years and have made probably 20 men's sweater, afghans, hats with them. In fact, this is my most favorite mode of knitting. Huh. A magic ball. I call it my scrappy sweaters.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I use the magic knot so I don't have ends showing.


----------



## MammaK (Dec 29, 2012)

I made a double 10 stitch blanket and a log-cabin style blanket with mine...


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I belong to a knitting group that makes sweaters and scarfs for charity. I did a couple of scarfs with all the leftovers, and left everything showing as in the photo of the afghan. I thought it delightful but, can you imagine, they were rejected as being too bitty. I pointed out that they were for children, who never rejected anything as being 'too' anything, but they would not have it. I also showed one to a friend who asked me when I was going to fix the ends. I think the whole look is charming, but there you go!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

All those ends would make me crazy. My plan is to use the Russian 
Join and make monster socks since most of my yarn is sock weight.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

The loose ends are what makes a magic ball. No loose ends no magic ball.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Why take the magic out of a magic ball?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Just tie the end together and don't trim. I leave mine approximately an inch and a half long and let them hang out wherever they hit in the project.


Are the yarns all the same weight or can you use different weights? I'm assuming they muct be the same weight or you would have 1 funky magic ball! Guess I'll go get the huge yarn bag I gave my niece that she never used and start winding. Should fill the spare room I think.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Are the yarns all the same weight or can you use different weights? I'm assuming they muct be the same weight or you would have 1 funky magic ball! Guess I'll go get the huge yarn bag I gave my niece that she never used and start winding. Should fill the spare room I think.


I have used different weights in mine--since I use a second strand of a solid for two stranded knitting--it works out nicely for my projects. Remember, it's for using leftovers and not for a planned item-at least for me.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's what I did with mine.


I love this afghan you made!!!!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

maspd said:


> The loose ends are what makes a magic ball. No loose ends no magic ball.


Correct! I made a baby sweater and hat. It was adorable.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

israpixie said:


> I belong to a knitting group that makes sweaters and scarfs for charity. I did a couple of scarfs with all the leftovers, and left everything showing as in the photo of the afghan. I thought it delightful but, can you imagine, they were rejected as being too bitty. I pointed out that they were for children, who never rejected anything as being 'too' anything, but they would not have it. I also showed one to a friend who asked me when I was going to fix the ends. I think the whole look is charming, but there you go!


Yes, delightful + my kids would have worn the scarfs (up to a certain age). OTOH I can understand why they were rejected: a little too different looking. Oh well.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I made this felted bag on my knitting machine with wool left over from my hats.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I crochet and if a yarn scrap is 12 inches or longer I tie it too the magic ball. When I get enough I crochet small cage mats for the animal hospital that works with the animal shelter. But I do not leave the ends out, I crochet over them. The shorter ends of my scraps go for stuffing or for making yarn bowls.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

mamarana said:


> Correct! I made a baby sweater and hat. It was adorable.


Now that is adorable. Would never have thought it would look like that. I must try this. Pictures make things so much clearer!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

ompuff said:


> I have used different weights in mine--since I use a second strand of a solid for two stranded knitting--it works out nicely for my projects. Remember, it's for using leftovers and not for a planned item-at least for me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I go out of my way to magic knot two yarns together that will not match each other. Meaning a complete mishmash of yarns. I also only use size 3 1/2 needles for the lot. I'm knitting them all together in diamond shapes to make a 'tatty' lapghan. I'll use either white or black DK diamonds to connect them all together. I absolutely adore the baby sweater.


----------



## ccoffey (Sep 19, 2014)

I have done several shawls and a couple of side-to-side vests. I leave my tails about 3" long. I loved doing magic ball projects. Because I was doing most of the shawls as gifts for someone who was paying for them, I actually purchased various yarns for the projects and really enjoyed blending various colors and textures.
I do have a few pictures but they are in my phone and I don't know how to load them here . . . sorry!


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> I go out of my way to magic knot two yarns together that will not match each other. Meaning a complete mishmash of yarns. I also only use size 3 1/2 needles for the lot. I'm knitting them all together in diamond shapes to make a 'tatty' lapghan. I'll use either white or black DK diamonds to connect them all together. I absolutely adore the baby sweater.


I love this and hope you will show us a photo when it is finished.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What is a magic ball? Never heard of this.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a beautiful stash-buster blankie, but it doesn't qualify as 'Magic Ball'. A _true_ Magic Ball, in my opinion, has no fixed lengths between knots and no planned sequence of stitches. I do not hold with the cutting up of whole skeins into equal lengths and then attaching them to make an ersatz Magic Ball! I'm into rescuing short bits that would otherwise be trash.


Er, Uh, JJ...I use the Russian Join allatime and I use acrylic yarn almost EXCLUSIVELY.....Uh, Am I doing something WRONG?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit this charity sweater.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

MrsB said:


> What is a magic ball? Never heard of this.


When you have a lot of little leftovers from knitting projects, you take the yarn leftovers and attach them together (how you attach them is up to you, magic knot, russian join, whatever), roll into a ball or cake and then just start knitting. The project always comes out as a surprise in how it looks.

These are magic balls.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

maspd said:


> The loose ends are what makes a magic ball. No loose ends no magic ball.


It's all a matter of preference, loose ends or not. I'm sure this is you opinion, since there are no magic ball police. :lol:


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

Made a very simple shawl. Used reds, maroones, oranges, corals and mauves. It's a little flaming, but you can't lose it. Really was fun to make.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

MammaK said:


> I made a double 10 stitch blanket and a log-cabin style blanket with mine...


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh! And I was just going to donate my leftover yarn to a local women's group.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I truly enjoyed your clever ideas with the magic ball.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a beautiful stash-buster blankie, but it doesn't qualify as 'Magic Ball'. A _true_ Magic Ball, in my opinion, has no fixed lengths between knots and no planned sequence of stitches. I do not hold with the cutting up of whole skeins into equal lengths and then attaching them to make an ersatz Magic Ball! I'm into rescuing short bits that would otherwise be trash.


Jess - it was in fact a Magic Ball it just happened that the pieces I tied on first were all pretty long and I had several of those small balls from teaching kids how to knit. You will notice that the colors change faster at the top because the pieces were shorter. Also because I have confidence with the knot, I trim the ends off. Thanks for opening the disussion about Magic Ball definitions. I love it when we can exchange ideas.

All - I will post the stitch pattern I used a little later when I get home.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Kacky said:


> Made a very simple shawl. Used reds, maroones, oranges, corals and mauves. It's a little flaming, but you can't lose it. Really was fun to make.


Funny, I actually bought skeins of yarn (not magic balls) that were in these colors and knit a shawl with it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I use much of my leftover cotton to knit dishcloths and they work out quite well--I use the magic knot to join ends.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

What is the "magic knot?"


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Here's what I did with mine.


I was sure I wasn't going to like these projects and that they would prove me wrong. Both Knitwit549 and Scott have changed my mind! Look like good projects to work on while watching TV or even at the movies.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have decided that I will start saving my cut offs but will not be able you call it a "Magic" ball as i will be tying then hiding the small ends as I knit/crochet. I will have to think of another name for it !!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

romagica said:


> What is the "magic knot?"







You have to be careful because if you get it wrong it comes undone very easily. I ALWAYS look at either a video or pic when I do it. If I did them more often my old brain MIGHT get it. 
:lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I have decided that I will start saving my cut offs but will not be able you call it a "Magic" ball as i will be tying then hiding the small ends as I knit/crochet. I will have to think of another name for it !!


It's still a magic ball because the color flow is not planned, whether the ends are hidden or exposed. There are NO MAGIC BALL POLICE.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

tbforest said:


> You have to be careful because if you get it wrong it comes undone very easily. I ALWAYS look at either a video or pic when I do it. If I did them more often my old brain MIGHT get it.
> :lol:


Thank you-watched the video-now I'll have to go and practice .Thank you also for explaining the Magic ball and also for showing photos of what it can make.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

romagica said:


> What is the "magic knot?"


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Magic+Knot+to+Join+Yarn&Form=VQFRVP#view=detail&mid=2F91BA6F426F77889EA02F91BA6F426F77889EA0

I was actually trying to find a written out description I often used when I was learning but couldn't find it.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tbforest said:


> You have to be careful because if you get it wrong it comes undone very easily. I ALWAYS look at either a video or pic when I do it. If I did them more often my old brain MIGHT get it.
> :lol:


I always give the threads a good tug. If done correctly the yarn itself will break before the knot. I trim the end right down to the knot and they very rarely show during knitting.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

tbforest said:


> You have to be careful because if you get it wrong it comes undone very easily. I ALWAYS look at either a video or pic when I do it. If I did them more often my old brain MIGHT get it.
> :lol:


I totally agree with you, I always have to watch a video to make sure I get it right. Sometimes I have to do it over because I think I've got it and then I don't.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the idea of leaving the ends Must start making a magic ball .


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Funny thing is, I have been doing this for years and years to make hats. Always called the pattern my knitty-knotty hat" It is a cute look that kids seem to love.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a lot of "extra" yarn, though much of it is quite long. I think I will try to make something small with the larger leftovers (I always buy extra in fear I won't have enough), and then wind the scraps into a magic ball.

I'm eager to try the magic knot!!


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Love all these wonderful ideas. I like both the projects with loose ends and the ones woven in or cut off...just depends on the project I would be doing.
Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

headlemk said:


> It's still a magic ball because the color flow is not planned, whether the ends are hidden or exposed. There are NO MAGIC BALL POLICE.


Well....I realise this , I was just making light of a previous statement of "no ends, no magic ball".


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> Er, Uh, JJ...I use the Russian Join allatime and I use acrylic yarn almost EXCLUSIVELY.....Uh, Am I doing something WRONG?


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you mix up yarn weights, or do you give each weight its own magic ball?


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

just realise I was getting my terms muddled when I wrote Russian join, I meant magic knot - very quick, and no "ends" that some people don't like.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the magic ball projects, I once made an afghan withe the knotted ends between 1-1/2 to 2 inches. We called it the ugly afghan, didn't realize it would become so popular 25 years later. If I remember it was just crocheted as a huge Granny square, I think the loose ends made it seem warmer. &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Never heard of that before! Quite an idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

smoses said:


> What about using the russian join? Then there are no tails.


Thats what I've done, I couldn't come at all the ends hanging out- but not yet used it. Don't know if I will ever find the time to start it.
And they are acrylic (Russian join does work for acrylic) and not the very short pieces. They get thrown into a plastic bag and used to stuff something once I have enough (the very short peices of non super wash natural fibres do go in the rubbish). And if I can't be bothered adding longer short bits to the magic ball they get thrown in the plastic bag as well-after all I need to get out the cahir and walk across the room for the magic ball while the plastic bag is accessable from my chair.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

What fun! I must try this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Did a sweater once with leftover balls. Threw them all in a bag and drew them out blindly and crocheted. Above 30+ colors as I recall. Then used a solid color border to tie it all together. It was a great project. I forget about doing this with all my leftovers now. Thanx for reminding me.

Scott--the car seat is wonderful. Are those cables I see?


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I use mine to make slipper ,usually doubled with another color . I make lots,and lots of slippers


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

fabulous !


headlemk said:


> I knit this charity sweater.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Do you mix up yarn weights, or do you give each weight its own magic ball?


I mix yarn weights, doubling very thin ones or pairing them with a wimpy worsted weight. I do have separate balls for synthetic/machine washable; natural/needs careful washing.



Dsynr said:


> Er, Uh, JJ...I use the Russian Join allatime and I use acrylic yarn almost EXCLUSIVELY.....Uh, Am I doing something WRONG?


 I had some crossed wires earlier. Of course Russian join works with acrylics! I was thinking of the spit-splice, which will only work with feltable wool.

I never thought about using the magic knot, probably because most of the bits I use are often too short to be _able_ to make magic knots. 3" is just barely long enough to tie one overhand knot in each end; my fingers aren't nimble enough to do a magic knot with such short pieces of yarn.


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

..so I assume you only tie together like weights of yarn.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I have a magic ball and I would like some ideas and tips on what to do with it. My first thought is an afghan. I would love to see some of your magic ball projects.


A shaggy rug?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I usually always use acrylic yarn. I am making a triangular shawl with my magic yarn for use around the house. I make the yarn whatever I think of at the time. If I have enough yarn to do it, I tie a Russian join, a regular knot, a square knot, or maybe a weavers knot. I sometimes have to check the videos to make sure I'm doing them correctly. It will be interesting.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

after reading all 7 pages of this topic I am totally convinced to start keeping all those pieces of yarn that I have been throwing away to be tidy and organized. Now I'm going to keep them and make a magic ball, too. This is a great idea. Just really enjoy all the comments and things that are shared on this wonderful forum.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I made winter caps for my grown nephew...at their request....they love them!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I separate each color with a length of black. it kind of gives a stained glass effect.
the long tails look best if you have a lot of short lengths. It doesn't look so good when there is only 3-4 tails in the finished piece -- it kind of looks like a mistake!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

soc said:


> I separate each color with a length of black. it kind of gives a stained glass effect.
> the long tails look best if you have a lot of short lengths. It doesn't look so good when there is only 3-4 tails in the finished piece -- it kind of looks like a mistake!


Oh! What a great idea! I have loads more black than I'd like. It's difficult for me to actually _see_ the stitches anymore. I now foresee some serious untying of existing knots and insertion of purpose-cut lengths of black. Perfect brainless activity for TV-watching!
Thank you, soc, for this _wonderful_ idea!


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the adding black between colors! Have tons of black yarn. Really like to see something made up first. Maybe make a swatch up. Bet it really enhances the other colors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umpteen years ago - my now 39 and 41-year olds were still pre-schoolers - I had a very, _very_ brief go at latch-hooking and bought a gizmo (I _love_ toys!) to cut my leftover yarns into lengths for latchhooking. I will use it at its longest setting to chop up some of my black yarn!


----------



## StarvinYarnie (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! It's about 6:00 am in Indiana and my fellow knitter told me to check out the latest post about "magic ball". I'm so very glad that she did because I was about to pitch my little yarnies (that is what I call my scraps ). I see a new and fun project in my future. 
I actually thought the lady was using an actual Magic 8 ball
You shake it after a question and turn it upside down.
Silly me
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

soc said:


> I separate each color with a length of black. it kind of gives a stained glass effect.
> the long tails look best if you have a lot of short lengths. It doesn't look so good when there is only 3-4 tails in the finished piece -- it kind of looks like a mistake!


What a wonderful idea. I wish I'd thought of that. I can visualize it.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Another thing that I make are throw rug bath mats . I use a full skein of 1 color mixed with the magic ball. Usually I make a ripple crochet pattern.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I see now!
It's a "Scrap Yarn" Project!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Whites and off whites never match well enough to use them alone but....if you use them with a second strand of magic ball the difference is not noticeable and you will end up with an attractive afghan.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I made a really ugly sweater.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Wish I'd made a magic ball prior to my move to Seattle! Instead it all got donated. Hope someone puts it to good use!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I see now!
> It's a "Scrap Yarn" Project!


Well, sort of. 
I think of the term 'scrap yarn' as _usually_ being applied to small balls of leftover yarn. Those are useful in adding stripes to hats, mittens, baby sweaters, bags, etc. The longer partial balls can become part of striped afghans.

A magic ball may include those longer lengths, but it also includes whatever three-inch or so bits one is able to tie into it - the key word being 'able'. These are the ends some knitters cut off after weaving in their tails - the bits that most knitters just throw away. Making them into a magic ball is one way of saving them from the land-fill. I don't make stuffed toys anymore, and I preferred cut-up pantyhose for that purpose anyway. I don't feed birds, so don't put out snippets for their nest-building. (I tried feeding birds, but only got pigeons; I quickly gave away the seeds and feeders to someone in the countryside - where pigeons don't seem to exist!) Most of my bits are acrylic, so no use as dryer balls, and I'm not at all interested in making dryer balls. (While it _is_ still yarn-play, it's more on the crafty side than the knitting/crocheting side.) As part of a magic ball, I have rescued them, and _that_ makes me happy!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

It's been a couple of days since I read this. I started using the Russian Join for some things. I got frustrated when I did not have a needle to make a Russian Join. Some of my knots are just a regular knot. I use a square knot, too. I value your input. 

Do you have any suggestions for a good knot and the easiest way to hide the strands?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> .... A magic ball is a way of loosing the guilty feelings from tossing short bits of yarn.... Mine has as short as three inches, because any shorter I'm not able to tie both ends.  Some lengths are a few yards long....


Wow. I toss out any that are less than 2 feet long! 
Except my tea bag string ball. It is purely strings that are 4 - 5" long. All tied up the same way, with the knot tails deliberately left!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, may I ask what "dryer balls" are ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Jessica-Jean, may I ask what "dryer balls" are ?


You may ask, but - for once - _I_ won't answer. Here's the page of search results - just on KP - for dryer balls: http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=dryer+balls&u=&s=0

I'm sure there are more on Google.

They are not something I'm even remotely interested in making.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

soc said:


> I separate each color with a length of black. it kind of gives a stained glass effect.
> the long tails look best if you have a lot of short lengths. It doesn't look so good when there is only 3-4 tails in the finished piece -- it kind of looks like a mistake!


With lots like in the afgahn that sure is not the impression you get-


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

This is one of the scarfs that was rejected by the charity group I knit for. They thought the children (aged 8-14) would not like it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

mamarana said:


> Correct! I made a baby sweater and hat. It was adorable.


JUST as cute as can be!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

israpixie said:


> This is one of the scarfs that was rejected by the charity group I knit for. They thought the children (aged 8-14) would not like it.


I LUV IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Try the weavers knot - you can make the tails as long as you like. There was a really simple explanation as to how to make the knot here on KP recently. Good sturdy knot. You just make the first loop in a chain, pass the second yarn thru the loop and pull each end of the first yarn until you feel the yarn "snap" together.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

soc said:


> I separate each color with a length of black. it kind of gives a stained glass effect.
> the long tails look best if you have a lot of short lengths. It doesn't look so good when there is only 3-4 tails in the finished piece -- it kind of looks like a mistake!


 Now THAT's what I should do with all those short pieces of BLACK yarn laying in that plastic bag!
I usually make "markers" with bits 3" or less. Fold, tie a knot, hang on a ponytail gripper by the chair....

No, WIP, I'm NOT starting a new project. Just THINKING about one. And MYOB, Smarty! Honestly, those WIPS are getting to be such whiners........


----------

